# Suggesting a new subforum



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was just thinking about some of the threads I saw in the New To Handgun section.
The NRA publication "The American Rifleman" has a section in it called "The Armed Citizen"
NRA members are probably familiar with it, The section has news paper articles from around the country where law abiding citizens use their 2nd Amendment Rights and their firearms to protect themselves, and loved ones from criminals.

The posts in the New to Hand Guns section ask how they can show their significant others the valid reason for owning a gun or CCW.
One good way of doing this is to show just cause for it. Articles like those found in the "The Armed Citizen" section are great examples of just cause. Articles like those convinced my brothers ex-wife the importance of responsible gun ownership, and the validity of how it can and will save lives.
I called the NRA once and suggested that they compile all the stories they have ever put in the Armed Citizen column in to one magazine or publication but nothing ever came of it. 

I was thinking that maybe, we could have a new subforum that is for this same purpose.
A mod could set up a poll to see if this idea would be popular with the members.

The subforum could be like this.
The articles they find on the net are copied and pasted in to the post and the url from where the article was found is included. This would build a running library of examples of actual events where law abiding citizens use guns to save lives while at the same time showing that crime strikes any where at any time when we least expect it.


To keep these forums on subject, only the articles would be posted, and comments to these posts would be made in other sections of the forum.

What do you all think. It would be a great tool in helping others to understand why we feel the way we do. And the collection would be a reference point for people to come to for information.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> I called the NRA once and suggested that they compile all the stories they have ever put in the Armed Citizen column in to one magazine or publication but nothing ever came of it.


An archive of articles is available here.

http://www.nraila.org/ArmedCitizen/

Search-able by keyword and or State.

While I like the idea of a sub-forum for articles, I'd never encourage people to post first hand accounts. Too much woulda, coulda, shoulda...I've seen threads on other forums go down hill very rapidly.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> An archive of articles is available here.
> 
> http://www.nraila.org/ArmedCitizen/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, how about the idea minus the personal section.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

At the NRA link you gave there was another link to this page.
http://www.claytoncramer.com/gundefenseblog/blogger.html

While I still think this new subforum would be great. Maybe we could make a sticky some where and have these links posted there so members could take advantage of the work that has already been done by so many others.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I know one of the guys who runs the Civilian Gun Defense Blog, he informed me recently they're moving over to here now:
http://www.thearmedcitizen.com/

While a whole new sub-forum would probably be overkill, and would create serious issues for the mods, I think a sticky would be a reasonably enough idea.

KG


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22005


----------

